# tsunami modeling databases



## melisa

If a tsunami is crossing the Pacific, one or more DART stations will report an increase in water pressure – a tsunami is on the way, and scientists then use other tools, such as tsunami modeling databases, to predict where it is heading and when it is likely to hit a coast.

cómo podría traducir tsunami modeling databases??
base de datos modelo de tsunamis??​


----------



## ILT

Bases de datos que sirven para simular un tsunami.


----------



## melisa

eso es!! muchas gracias


----------



## Carolina Rocío

melisa said:


> If a tsunami is crossing the Pacific, one or more DART stations will report an increase in water pressure – a tsunami is on the way, and scientists then use other tools, such as tsunami modeling databases, to predict where it is heading and when it is likely to hit a coast.​
> 
> cómo podría traducir tsunami modeling databases??
> base de datos modelo de tsunamis??​


 
También podría ser bases de datos para modelamiento de tsunamis (en un ámbito más técnico)
Saludos,
Carolina


----------



## chics

Buenos días.

Un tsunami en castellano se llama *maremoto*. 
La *modelización* y la* simulación* on cosas diferentes, por favor no las mezcleis.
Propongo: _bases de datos para modelizar maremotos._

Saludos.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

chics said:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Un tsunami en castellano se llama *maremoto*.
> La *modelización* y la* simulación* on cosas diferentes, por favor no las mezcleis.
> Propongo: _bases de datos para modelizar maremotos._
> 
> Saludos.


 
En el Perú la palabra tsunami es usada ampliamente, igual que maremoto.  Si no está en el dicc de la RAE pues no significa que no se pueda usar, seguramente estará en el mismo justamente si lo seguimos usando...
Lo mismo para modelamiento.  Esa palabra la he usado y oido usar múltiples veces sin que nadie se espante tanto como tú.  Y significa hacer modelos, simulaciones, o no se entiende?


----------



## chics

Hola Carolina, una *modelización* y una *simulación* son dos cosas diferentes, ambas existen, pero son distintas. Se puede modelizar algo sin tener ni siquiera la intención de simular después. 
NO SON SINÓNIMOS.


----------



## Manuel Herman

¿De hecho existe modelizar? Lo que yo conozco es modelar...

*modelar**.* (De _modelo_).
* 1.     * tr. Formar de cera, barro u otra materia blanda una figura o adorno.
* 2.     * tr. Configurar o conformar algo no material.
* 3.     * tr._ Pint._ Presentar con exactitud el relieve de las figuras.
* 4.     * prnl. Ajustarse a un modelo.


----------



## chics

Pero *modelizar *no es ajustarse a un modelo sino crearlo, y es lo que se usa en numerosos campos de la ciencia y tecnología (matemática, física, química, nuclear, meteorología, ingeniería de procesos, del transporte, telecomunicación, etc.).


----------



## Manuel Herman

Y esa definición la obtienes de...¿? Yo usaría la segunda acepción de modelar para crear un modelo, es decir, estoy configurando o conformando algo no material.


----------



## chics

Hay miles de términos especializados que no salen en los diccionarios comunes. Te aconsejo que si alguna vez tienes que redactar, traducir o comprender un escrito técnico, consultes un diccionario especializado en su área y a algún profesional del ramo.


----------



## Manuel Herman

Soy informático así que el tema de las telecomunicaciones, ingenierías, matemáticas, física etc lo tengo más o menos controlado. Sinceramente, y es mi opinión claro, modelizar me parece un uso incorrecto del verbo modelar, y no un término especializado para indicar algo concreto.

Un saludo


----------

